# Darby Logger Days Roll Call



## Sport Faller (Jul 12, 2012)

Darby Logger Days is just around the corner, who's going?
I know The Johnimal is going, but what about all ye other Montanans and Idahoans?

Darby Logger Days


----------



## Rounder (Jul 12, 2012)

In spite of the fact that none of my plans ever work out, I'll be there, bunch of guys from work are going. Matter of fact it's about the only time of the year I get to see a lot of guys I know.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 12, 2012)

Rounder said:


> In spite of the fact that none of my plans ever work out, *I'll be there*, bunch of guys from work are going. Matter of fact it's about the only time of the year I get to see a lot of guys I know.



"...Well I'll be drinkin that green Bubble-Up, and eatin that Rainbow Stew...."
Just kidding, we'll have to get together and knock the top off a few, you doin any events?


----------



## Rounder (Jul 12, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> "...Well I'll be drinkin that green Bubble-Up, and eatin that Rainbow Stew...."
> Just kidding, we'll have to get together and knock the top off a few, you doin any events?



I'm doing the beer lift...the one where you drink beer. I'm pretty good....planning on winning!.......Or is that loosing??


----------



## webercustoms (Jul 15, 2012)

If everything goes according to plan Nate and I will be there. Got a booth reserved.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Don't fear the reaper



Oh hell yeah, it's shreddin time


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> You get your chain done up nicely?



Yes he will. . . I got the 12 beers and two files to prove it! :smile-big:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yes he will. . . I got the 12 beers and two files to prove it! :smile-big:



don't forget the 3 butched up rabbits 
I got em all chopped up last night


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> You get your chain done up nicely?



"It's gonna be so juicy you betta call Snapple"


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> don't forget the 3 butched up rabbits
> I got em all chopped up last night



Rabbits???

I ordered chicken! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Rabbits???
> 
> I ordered chicken! :msp_sneaky:



Yeah..... that's what I said...... chicken
Jeez, learn to read


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Ha! My chains so juicy I'm getting sponsored by Jolly Rancher, sucka!



My chain so damn juicy, when I cut green cottonwod it aint water that comes out, it's Dole


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> "It's gonna be so juicy you betta call Snapple"



Slice it like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast


Word!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Jake, did you get your new Kiwi axe yet?



Aye Matey, sho nuff did, also ,my pumped up kicks came in the mail today


----------



## Rounder (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Nice! I'm rollin' straight from the reel Oregon skip as plan B. Security is so tight on Plan A, it's on a need to know basis, and currently I know nothing!



It'll be ready guy. Made good progress after work today.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just found a loop of Oregon 27A. You guys are lucky i can't make it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

The Nate Chain Vs. The Sam Chain
and so it is written


----------



## Rounder (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh for God's sake, don't go there with this...:msp_tongue:...I'm no competition chain builder, just doing for John the same as I use for work, just tweaked to cut a little faster. I'm guessing you're not going to be making a ton of cuts, so just sacrificing a little durability over what I normally like for work. I think it'll cut nice, but I'm not really up to speed on what people are doing for these logger sports deals. 

Should be fun to watch though.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hell, I'll be happy if I just remember to have the switch in the on position when they yell go!




Sure thing mang!

He doesn't even know that the stock saw starts with the saws running....... this should be like taking candy from a baby Muwahahahaha


----------



## Rounder (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hell, I'll be happy if I just remember to have the switch in the on position when they yell go!



I did the obstacle pole a few years back, just kinda thought Darby was a local loggers type deal....nope...Pros....track cleats and little ported saws with teeny bars....I show up with leathers and a 460 with a 30 inch bar.....didn't do so hot, lol. 

At least there was a working logger though.

In rodeo they have the Working Cowboys Rodeo Association, where you actually have to earn X amount of your annual income from ranch work to compete....Always thought it would be kind of cool to have something like that for loggers.

Edit: Probably wouldn't work, we'd all be to busy drinking beer and bull-####ting.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 16, 2012)

Rounder said:


> I did the obstacle pole a few years back, just kinda thought Darby was a local loggers type deal....nope...Pros....track cleats and little ported saws with teeny bars....I show up with leathers and a 460 with a 30 inch bar.....didn't do so hot, lol.
> 
> At least there was a working logger though.
> 
> ...



Kinda like the line a faller once told me about another guy..."anybody's fast for 2 tanks"

Real real true.

I'll be in touch. This sounds like fun, I think ya'll should just commit to an afternoon of heckling.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Aw c'mon man! It's different every show I go to. I've hit my head way to many times to remember who does what



Hey, I can loan you my chain maille socks if you've got that choppin bug bitin you hard :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Damn son! You're totally kitted out. Thanks for the offer.



Hmm, looks like I started my list out right, sucker


----------



## Rounder (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a heads up for all of you....93 South is crawling with cops....Don't speed.....Got pulled over again this morning. Keep forgetting that the speedometer lies when you're rolling on 33's.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 17, 2012)

R.D. By God Mercer is a-goin' in my place. 

He's gonna whoop every one of you little mountain men and rabbit thumpers and show you what a real beard and a real flannel shirt is, while wearin' a trucker hat with a patch that reads, "Who's Yer Daddy?"

Then he's gonna drink your beers! 

And if anybody giggles, he'll knock a lung loose :hmm3grin2orange:

Oh, and Nate, he'll check to see if you got a box packed and labeled for the Pony Express. If you don't, he'll turn it into a can! :jester:

This post is giving me serious Deja-Vu. Maybe I need a good ol' ass whoopin'. Better start carving me a whoop ass stick.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> R.D. By God Mercer is a-goin' in my place.
> 
> He's gonna whoop every one of you little mountain men and rabbit thumpers and show you what a real beard and a real flannel shirt is, while wearin' a trucker hat with a patch that reads, "Who's Yer Daddy?"
> 
> ...



By God, what with my new Weezer glasses and turbo-beard "I'm gonna kick you so hard you be wearin your ass for a hat" (name that movie)


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

1 day left, suckers!
What time's everybody hittin the road tomorrow?
Just found out Uncle Eyler's not going


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> If all goes smoothly, we'll be rolling in bright and early Sat morning, Got to be there by 9 for the meeting.
> To bad about your uncle not going, always fun to watch.



No Friday Nightro?
I thought the player's meeting was at 7:30?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Nope, Sat morning death march in the VW.
> I read 9am somewhere, Hope that's correct.



If you're running late maybe we can have Nate sign in as you :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Good call!



Just found out my chan maille socks that were supposed to be here today are now coming in on monday
I'm so ####in pissed I'm gonna go crush a basket full of kittens with my hands


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Could get messy, wear gloves! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> You signed up for the the accuracy fall?



Oh hell yeah mang, hope they draw my name, you need a tin hat?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Got one.



Yeah, but is it all dinged to #### with atleast 3 different paint colors, thusly cementing your logger sports hierarchy as "an old salt"


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Actually I just gave it a fresh coat of green Rudd a week or so ago. :alien2: Gotta look sharp out there!



you and Nate, green hardhat twins, like a couple roughnecks, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess there wasn't much "stock", in the stock saw eh?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I guess there wasn't much "stock", in the stock saw eh?



The only consistently stock thing in the Stock Appearing Stock Saw Race was the stickers


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 21, 2012)

You loading video and pics?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 21, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Props to Sam for fixin' me up with a nice sharp chain. Unfortunately I still got my ass kicked! All good fun though!



We need to hook up and I'll give that 15" chain the attention it deserves, instead of quick job I did before. :msp_thumbsup:

Did you cut out on the up-cut?

Also, it didn't help that everyone besides you and Jake brought a stock saw, to the stock saw race!


----------



## Rounder (Jul 22, 2012)

I think stock is a relative term at Darby......Jones usually runs old silver....051 with a 2-piece 075 head....it did come straight from Stihl's plant in Germany, Makes it stock right??


----------



## Rounder (Jul 22, 2012)

Did the chain cut alright John? It was just kind of a best guess.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 22, 2012)

Underhand




Cookie Stack





Count Stackula





Stack Daddy





Bethany wasn't real close for the stock saw LOL


----------



## Rounder (Jul 22, 2012)

I remember in years past seeing air filter shrouds "accidentally" falling off when starting the cut......oopsie.....


----------



## Rounder (Jul 22, 2012)

Wondering if Cullhoon or the Jones won the hot saw event.....Ahem......I mean Cahoon


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 22, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Wondering if Cullhoon or the Jones won the hot saw event.....Ahem......I mean Calhoon



He #### the bed big time, didn't even get in the money if I remember right, also he didn't do #### in the stock saw hahahaha


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 22, 2012)

Look at them chips! The size of a freaking babies arm! 


















Dude, you better be sellin' this picture to National Geographic! You know how rare it is to get one of these on film?? :msp_scared:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 22, 2012)

No more pics or videos?? opcorn:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> No more pics or videos?? opcorn:



My step ma has a jag of pics I'll have to get from her, and no, ther'es no way in hell I'm posting up the video of me doing the under hand :msp_blushing:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> My step ma has a jag of pics I'll have to get from her, and no, ther'es no way in hell I'm posting up the video of me doing the under hand :msp_blushing:



I wanted a video of yer *ahem* "stock saw" cut. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I wanted a video of yer *ahem* "stock saw" cut. :msp_biggrin:



i'll have to see if Step Mom snagged one, I just hope like hell that my underhand doesn't get put into some awful blooper reel


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> i'll have to see if Step Mom snagged one, I just hope like hell that my underhand doesn't get put into some awful blooper reel



I'm sure it's not as bad as ya think -- yer a noob at it, so nobody expects a STS performance from ya. . . Yet. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rounder (Jul 28, 2012)

Stopped by the shop this morning, Steve managed to place mid-pack with his 3120 in the hotsaw....Pretty darn good considering it was about the only hotsaw that started life as a chainsaw!


----------



## redprospector (Jul 28, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> The only consistently stock thing in the Stock Appearing Stock Saw Race was the stickers



Is it a "Stock Appearing", or "Stock Saw" race? Two different critters.
One of the shows I go to say's "Work Saw". Some of my "work saws" make some of the competitors there cry (or at least have in the past).

Andy


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 28, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Is it a "Stock Appearing", or "Stock Saw" race? Two different critters.
> One of the shows I go to say's "Work Saw". Some of my "work saws" make some of the competitors there cry (or at least have in the past).
> 
> Andy



The rules say stock saw, but 99% are anything but. If they were bone stone I don't think the guy using the 051 would've done so well, and also, the 056's that smelled like a still (not stihl) and sounded like they were turning about 14k didn't seem real stockish


----------



## Rounder (Jul 28, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> The rules say stock saw, but 99% are anything but. If they were bone stone I don't think the guy using the 051 would've done so well, and also, the 056's that smelled like a still (not stihl) and sounded like they were turning about 14k didn't seem real stockish





Jake, the 051 was a factory saw with a 2-piece 075 head, came straight from the factory in Germany that way. The 056 is actually badged 045 but has a ported 056 mag 2 under the hood.....Stock appearing....Let's see what ya got for next year......


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 29, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Jake, the 051 was a factory saw with a 2-piece 075 head, came straight from the factory in Germany that way. The 056 is actually badged 045 but has a ported 056 mag 2 under the hood.....Stock appearing....Let's see what ya got for next year......



There were about 4-5 056's, all of em sounded like a goddam dirtbike
haha, whatchou thank my 660's gonna sound like next year :jester:

Dad with the stock saw with a nice new weber customs wrap





AXE THROW!!





famous Amos


----------



## Samlock (Jul 29, 2012)

Doping?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jake, were you ever able to get "Stock Saw" times?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Jake, were you ever able to get "Stock Saw" times?



I emailed the bosslady and she hasn't got back to me yet


----------

